# When Worlds Collide by Pegasus



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK I am so GLADE this kit is finally coming out! :thumbsup: I Love this movie and have always wanted to do a model of that ship. Now Pegasus has finally done it! :woohoo: I know that when this kit comes out I'm getting a couple. Diffentally one to build!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's a "must get". You must be really glad.

Does that mean you buy models to _not_ build?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I had about a half hour talk with Scott at Pegasus during iHobby.

Those guys are really on the right page.

Between Moebius and Pegasus, all of our nostalgic model dreams seem to be coming true.

I'm really looking forward to their 2001 inspired pod


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Chinxy said:


> OK I am so GLADE this kit is finally coming out! :thumbsup:


I'm GLADE, too! I'll bet construction will be a FEBREEZE!

M. 
(the smart @$$)


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

No Cozmo.  I buy kits to build but I usally get 2 and keep one for later. Now I collect Aurora's to keep and not build but that's just cause I LOVE Aurora's and my collection. I have a large collection. But I build a lot. I bought 2 UFO ships and built one and 2 Vulcan. I'm currently working on one now. Now the cool thing about this kit will be while I'm building it in my den I will have the DVD on watching it. I usally do that when I build kits. My wife bought me a 22" last year for my birthday for my den. Before that I only had a 13". That one sucked but this new Samsung 22" plays the DVDs great. Clubtepes - you are so right. For the past year and going into this year, great kits are coming out. It's a GREAT time for us builders!:wave: Life is good!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Have they announced a release date?

Gene


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> Have they announced a release date?
> 
> Gene


Steve Iverson has the release time-frame as late Spring.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Do we know whether the ship can be built in two different versions - one under construction and one ready for launch ?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That should be pretty straight forward to scratch build the 'under construction' details. Steve just posted some great photos of the original filming model from Bob Burns' basement on his website.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm really looking forward to their 2001 inspired pod


???
I remember a custom utility craft but I didn't think it had any resemblence to the 2001 Pod- is it a different product?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

The 2001 "inspired" Pod is actually an original creation of Randy Cooper's that Pegasus licensed. I don't know if it will be the same size or smaller or what.

Regarding the "When Worlds Collide" Ark - this has been posted here before, but bears repeating in this thread - go here! - http://images.google.com/images?sa=4&imgc=&imgsz=&q=worlds+collide+source:life

Gene


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Richard, he's talking about this one:



I think it's pretty safe to say that it took a lot of inspiration from the 2001 EVA Pod.










Pegasus is definitely on a roll. They've got a lot of really cool SciFi kits planned for this year, and I'm hoping they continue for years to come.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

i can see it now- I was remembering it differently.
That is a great model- I owuld love to get a bunch to bash if they were in styrene rather than ABS...

.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't let the ABS put you off! Their kits are great. I'm doing the Martian War Machine right now. I'm using Ambroid Pro Weld for glue and Bondo Spot Putty to fill the gaps. So far, I haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm wondering if the model will have a pre-finished "metalic" hull or plain. ?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I hope it's plain - the plated "chrome" and metalics always make kits look toy-like and make seam filling futile 'cuz it just messes up the finish.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> That should be pretty straight forward to scratch build the 'under construction' details. Steve just posted some great photos of the original filming model from Bob Burns' basement on his website.


The under-construction version is what you get when you open the box.

Place parts on base........voila.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Don't let the ABS put you off! Their kits are great. I'm doing the Martian War Machine right now. I'm using Ambroid Pro Weld for glue and Bondo Spot Putty to fill the gaps. So far, I haven't had any problems at all.


I was able to assemble my Martian War Machine without any glue- it just fir together that well. I had big plans to add overlapping palte armor to the Apollo 27 kit and convertt it into a heavy scoutship, but the ABS and Styrene mix was causing problems with other modelers so I did not even get the kit.
I am just old fashioned. I have been using Testors gel glue on styrene since the early Sixties, I know how to push it and make it dance. I do not like the thin water glues that weld parts. When Pegasus started releasing all the new kits in ABS everyone had a different opinion about which worked best. Some builds went perfect, others had seams and joins pop later.
One of the real joys for me is mass market kits in styrene palstic. Releasing them in ABS for no real good reason is just frustrating- if I wanted parts that were difficult to bond together I wouild build more GK resin models.
Pegasus is doing a brilliant job with thier product line- the courage of subject choice and the multitude of choice is amazing. I just hate their plastic of choice and I have yet to hear_ from them_ about why this is a good idea.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

ABS has a lower melting point than styrene, and becomes more liquid (hard to say "thinner" with molten plastic). Therefore, molds are less expensive, and quality models can be cast at _much_ lower pressures. These go together to bring the price down to where people like Pegasus can do short runs and still show a little profit.

Low enough manufacturing prices to allow the manufacturers to make a profit, or "limited runs" of 50,000 units that all have to sell before another item in the line can be considered. You can't have both. As for me, I consider having an extra bottle of glue on the bench a small price to pay to see two kits I've wanted since childhood (Martian War Machine and the Ark) released inside a year and at reasonable prices.

By the way, Polar Lights started that way. Any kit you have from their early runs that's a light tan or gray color- ABS. It's how Tom determined this was a venture that would fly.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Rattrap said:


> ABS has a lower melting point than styrene, and becomes more liquid (hard to say "thinner" with molten plastic).


I believe viscosity is the word you are looking for. 
Molten ABS has a lower viscosity than molten styrene.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Just think of all the new skills you get to learn by building an ABS plastic kit! There is absolutely NOTHING horrifying about this kind of plastic. Just get the proper cement. Wash, prep and prime it as you would any other kit, and enjoy these great subjects. 

I love the Martian War Machine kit, and cannot wait for the Space Ark kit. It's a fantastic subject from another of my favorite classic films. I just hope that Pegasus keeps going with the Paramount/George Pal series of SF films and releases kits of the "wheel" space station and winged Mars Lander from _Conquest of Space_ in the near future.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

derric1968 said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say that it took a lot of inspiration from the 2001 EVA Pod.


Not to mention a bit of Moonbus influence.

If that's supposed to be roughly the same size as the _2001_ pod, it's way over-greeblied. Think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

A kit like that in styrene and especially if its in 1/6th scale ...you say you'll pass?! wow! how can a model kit be over-greeblied??

The very idea that that Pod kit is from an American Model kit company known so far for very high quality kits and may have a chance of being under 50.00 bucks? 

What I am saying that up till now to get great kits like what Pegasus and Moebious are pumping out you had to pay big bucks for resin or vacu form ...lots of work, lots of flash removal, hole filling etc etc etc. 

I gave at the office....no matter how much you pay for a resin kit there is always all that extra work just to make it 'build-able' let alone the extras.

That Pod kit and the Nautilus Pegasus is working are going to amazing kits!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> I had about a half hour talk with Scott at Pegasus during iHobby.


Did Scott say anything about the *Pod kit *or the *Nautilus*?

Thanks,

sniff sniff scurry scurry.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

fluke said:


> A kit like that in styrene and especially if its in 1/6th scale ...you say you'll pass?! wow! how can a model kit be over-greeblied??


I wish it WAS styrene- it is that stupid ABS plastic instead.

.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

scotpens said:


> Not to mention a bit of Moonbus influence.
> 
> If that's supposed to be roughly the same size as the _2001_ pod, it's way over-greeblied. Think I'll pass on that one.


I believe it is larger than a Pod from 2001. I am very pleased this is going to be a kit. If you had seen it in person at Wonderfest, you might have a higher opinion of it. It's a _beaut_.

M.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I'd like to echo Trek ACE's comment.

ABS isn't difficult to work with. Just use the right glue.

Complaining about it because it won't work with styrene glue is like saying "styrene kits are crappy because they fall apart when I use wheat paste..."

M.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I suppose styrene is a bit easier to work with but as long as you get the right glue ABS seems to be ok. The only time I've found it's a problem is if you want to kitbash something and you've only got styrene pieces to use. I'd much rather ABS than vinyl or resin so if it saves these companies a lot of money to start off with then it's a good thing.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

MGagen said:


> Complaining about it because it won't work with styrene glue is like saying "styrene kits are crappy because they fall apart when I use wheat paste..."


:lol::roll::lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I know I have to go out and buy a 'special' glue just to build Pegasus models with- and probably have to use epoxy if I want to enhance any details with styrene (Superglues will also work but they have no strength- things pop off too easily). I just resent the fact every other model kit producer makes styrene kits with no problem but a company making kits I have wanted for years chose to use this weird ABS stuff. I have heard the pros about why ABS is better, the only thing that makes sense is it being cheaper. 
I never build stock but it looks like I will do so with the Pegasus line (and not buy extras for bashing like I usually do) just because of the limitations of their plastic of choice.
Last rant over- now lets just talk about how great everything is for SciFi builders this year...

.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

What about Tenax 7R for adhesion and Bondo to fill gaps?
-Jim


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Y'all, acetone, available at any hardware store will work on ABS and styrene. Once you try it you will wonder why you ever bought liquid model cement, except for the handy brush in the lid.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

cozmo said:


> Y'all, acetone, available at any hardware store will work on ABS and styrene. Once you try it you will wonder why you ever bought liquid model cement, except for the handy brush in the lid.


I do not use liquid glues- I prefer gel for gap filling and adjustable time.
Like I said some where earlier- it is the way I have been building for over 47 years.

.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I hope it's plain - the plated "chrome" and metalics always make kits look toy-like and make seam filling futile 'cuz it just messes up the finish.


how will you paint the hull? Getting steel and aluminum finishes are hard for me.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If it were to be 'only' released as a 'chrome' finish...you can easily remove that with oven cleaner....then build.

For the finish? No problem!  with all the Alclad and Metalizers out there you will have your pick of tones and finishes.

Its a sinch! :thumbsup:

The Alclad II Chrome is amazing! I have used it on several things.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> I had about a half hour talk with Scott at Pegasus during iHobby.


Did Scott say anything about the Pod kit or the Nautilus?

Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> I know I have to go out and buy a 'special' glue just to build Pegasus models with- and probably have to use epoxy if I want to enhance any details with styrene (Superglues will also work but they have no strength- things pop off too easily). I just resent the fact every other model kit producer makes styrene kits with no problem but a company making kits I have wanted for years chose to use this weird ABS stuff. I have heard the pros about why ABS is better, the only thing that makes sense is it being cheaper.
> I never build stock but it looks like I will do so with the Pegasus line (and not buy extras for bashing like I usually do) just because of the limitations of their plastic of choice.
> ...
> 
> .


Yeah?

Bash using 2 Pegasus kits and styrene parts:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/pegasusmars1.html

Bash in progress using Pegasus saucers and styrene:
http://inpayne.com/temp/starbase51-01.jpg

You just have to use Tenax or Plasruct or Ambroid Pro-Weld. That's ALL you have to do differently. Just use a better glue. Period. The rest of the work is the same.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Folks, I don't understand the unwarranted panic, ABS plastic is easy to work with, it's not new at all. Plastruct has used ABS in their products for years. The pro builders use it with no problem. Ambroid Pro Weld, Tenax 7R, and Weld On liquid cements will bond styrene securely to ABS for scratchbuilders and kitbasher's. It sands well, and it fills well.
I have been building in the industry professionally for 35 years wih hundreds of models built for clients and not a single complaint.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey there John P. that Starbase/Space Station bash looks awesome!! What a great idea! Are those little Gamescience mini ships still available anywhere?? I have a few,but not a tug or Dreadnaught. You are a great kitbasher,dude!:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

This kit is frickin sweeeet!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I combine ABS, styrene, acrylic, polycarbonate and PVC together with wood, metal, resin and fiberglass in various combinations to create models. So, forgive me, I do not want to come across as mean spirited, but - enough already! No more whining about "that awful ABS"! Just use the right glue for the right job, and you won't have any problems. 

Ducktape is right. ABS has been around for decades. I use a lot of the Plastruct stuff, together with Evergreen stock and often laminate or otherwise join one type of plastic to another with zero problems. Again, the right glue for the right job.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Trek Ace said:


> Just think of all the new skills you get to learn by building an ABS plastic kit! There is absolutely NOTHING horrifying about this kind of plastic. Just get the proper cement. Wash, prep and prime it as you would any other kit, and enjoy these great subjects.


What is the 'proper' cement?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ambroid Pro Weld, Tenax 7R, and any other kind of Weld On liquid cements.

I recommend roughing up the surfaces to be joined if possible.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There are many that are great for working with ABS. The most common that are available at most hobby shops are Plastruct Plastic Weld, Ambroid Pro Weld, and Tenax liquid cements.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

A little late to the party but, pretty! 

Don't hardware stores sell something that bonds ABS? I mean they have to for pipefitters and such.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wasn't the Polar lights J2 ABS? 

It built fine.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> I had about a half hour talk with Scott at Pegasus during iHobby.
> ****I'm really looking forward to their 2001 inspired pod


Me to! Did Scott say anything about a ETA on that kit or the Nautilus??

Thanks!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just visited the Pegasus Hobbies website and they have a PDF catalog available now. The first 3 pages are for the scifi stuff and everything mentioned here is in it. The War of the Worlds kits, the Mercury 9, the Mars Lunar Explorer (Pod), Space Ark, and Nautilus. And of course everything else they have already put out. It is neat they are covering great subjects that none of the other plastic companies are doing. If I get out to LA for a final shuttle landing I am going to have to stop in.

http://www.pegasushobbies.com/resources/pdf/09 cat for pdf Doc1b.pdf


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> I just visited the Pegasus Hobbies website and they have a PDF catalog available now. The first 3 pages are for the scifi stuff and everything mentioned here is in it. The War of the Worlds kits, the Mercury 9, the Mars Lunar Explorer (Pod), Space Ark, and Nautilus. And of course everything else they have already put out. It is neat they are covering great subjects that none of the other plastic companies are doing. If I get out to LA for a final shuttle landing I am going to have to stop in.
> 
> http://www.pegasushobbies.com/resources/pdf/09 cat for pdf Doc1b.pdf



It is neat:thumbsup:. And let's hope they continue doing these unusual subjects. Who'd have thought a while back we would have had a space ark in plastic for instance. I hope they do some Flash Gordon rocketships too.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There are so many ships from classic films which have only been available in GK resin or vacuform. Considering the choices made so far I am encouraged.

.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Nautilus is set for 1/144 scale... I wonder what length the kit will be in inches? Either way it sounds small to me


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, in the novel by Verne, the Nautilus is 70 meters in length... ScaleMaster then sez:

70m in 1/144=1.59 ft (19.14in), or, 48.61cm

Of course, that means nothing (at all!) if Pegasus had different ideas for it's size. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

19-1/8 inches sounds good to me. I'm even pleased with their design - it has some good design cues from the H.G. / Disney version and isn't just a big cigar with windows on the side.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope there's some interior detail with the Nautilus (some figures would be nice too) plus plenty of clear parts for the windows.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Wow! now that sounds good to me! of course that depends on how much attention they pay to the original subs length. 

Even at 19 inches I would not hold your breath on any interior detail but even just to have clear parts to light it up...man that would be cool! 

This will be a lot easier then working with the pre-built resin 1/72 
Dysney Nautilus! PHEW! that was tricky.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK guys! Any news on this one yet? RELEASE date??? Being that a lot of other kits are coming out real soon I thought this one might be coming around the same time!!!!!!!!!!! Just hope so!!!!!!!!! Now I don't know about all of you but when all these kits come out, I'm going to be broke for awhile!:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Space Ark was (I believe) slated for a June/July release. Since June is now over, I would imagine that July is a possibility. I can't wait for this one, myself!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I noted on a Cult email today he expects the Pegasus WOW Martian in next week or so. Hopefully the Space Ark will follow soon. This is one heck of a summer with model releases in all the eccentric categories I enjoy so much.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK now I'm thrilled! I can't wait for this!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
CultTVMan (Steve) stated that they expecting the Space Ark from Pegasus and Sinbad from Monarch very soon. SWEET!:woohoo:
But he also says that he doesn’t know exactly when they will arrive. So I'm very excited now!!!!!!!!! I'm hoping soon!!!!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is my favorite behind the scenes shot. I think this is Lee Vasque. He also worked on WOTW. Who says model building ain't dangerous??


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anyone been thinking about how we'll be doing the engine flame effects once the kit's in or hands?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bic lighter turned up full?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That would use up a lot of lighter fluid.

Seriously I've been mulling over either sculpting something up, or going the paper mache or stiffened cotton wool routes, painting them to suit as flames.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I always liked the orange plastic flames that came with the Hawk aircraft kits.

David.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Xenodyssey said:


> Has anyone been thinking about how we'll be doing the engine flame effects once the kit's in or hands?


Hello...

I wasn't thinking about trying engine effects, but they are a good consideration. I was thinking about buying at least 2 kits; build one stock, and the other with a "snow covered" surface, maybe with the rocket suspended slightly above fake snow by a small plastic rod (similar to how it looked seconds before touchdown).

There are many possibilities. A person I was recently talking to was thinking of crafting some landing gear wells and wheels, to make it look like some futuristic, reusable rocket liner.

Hope we see more classic rockets from Pegasus.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that you mention landing gear and are thinking about doing a landing scene don't forget the "skid" that gets lowered before the Ark lands on Bronsen Beta.

Lots of possibilities. I know you can get figures in 1/350 scale but how about animals for a scene where they disembark and are taking the animals down the ramp.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

JPhil123 said:


> Hope we see more classic rockets from Pegasus.


I agree. 

How about Luna from Destination Moon.
Saucer from Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers.
Rocketship XM.
Conquest of Space ships.

This hobby is more fun than ever. Who could have predicted the Sf revival of Moebius and Pegasus? Who could have predicted I would have a NEW moonbus kit on my shelf? It's great.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

jheilman said:


> I agree.
> 
> How about Luna from Destination Moon.
> Saucer from Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers.
> ...


Hello,

The kits are sold at very good prices, too, considering today's high costs.

Your suggestions are terrific ideas. How about these ships, too:
Mars One rocket ("Flight to Mars," "It: the Terror From Beyond Space")
Rocketship from "Angry Red Planet"
Rockets and alien crafts from the original "Outer Limits"
Spaceship from original "Planet of the Apes" with the addition of a purely speculative main booster section (I've seen a few cool designs of it on the net)
"Real" UFOs from published photos and UFO magazines
High quality "Space 1999 Eagle model, or a whole series of ships from the show.

I'm sure that the folks at Pegasus have many wonderful ideas and surprises to come.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think a line of classic Rockets and Spacecraft from the old movies would be fantastic.
Perhaps instead of a large full kit like this one from 'When Worlds Collide' a number of three peice sets of themed ships in a smaller scale (thike the trek TOS & repoped cadet sets).
Classic Explorers with ships from 
Mars One rocket ("Flight to Mars," "It: the Terror From Beyond Space"), Luna from Destination Moon, etc...
Classic Saucers with the ships from 'Earth vs the Flying Saucers', 'This Island Earth,' etc...

I do think though the 'Conquest of Space' Mars flying wing lander needs to be a BIG kit- moving parts for the return launch too...

.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Larry Thompson was over for one of the Geek Night's at my place last week and just about every one of those ships came up during the course of the evening's "what if'ing".

Some are easier than others - the Luna and the ship from Flight to Mars share the same basic (if not exact) fuselage shape, and with some effort, could easily be scratchbuilt using the Pegasus kit as a stating point. (I'll actually be doing that for some future article in SF&FM.)

But it all boils down to licensing, staffing, and scheduling. I'm not privy to Pegasus' relationship with the various studios, but some of those titles are very obscure and it may be difficult to ascertain who owns the rights to license a model kit.

Pegasus is a neat operation, but they aren't Tamiya. He showed me their catalog and they've got some neat stuff in there - beyond the sci-fi kits we are talking about here. All that takes time and effort to manage.

I second jheilman's sentiments - it's a great time to be interested in sci-fi modeling. And I'm sure we'll see more.......

I posted this in another thread, but it may have gotten buried - I built a test shot of the WWC Ark kit for the latest issue of SF&FM (which should be out by the end of the month as well). Here's a sneak peek - 










Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> ...Pegasus is a neat operation, but they aren't Tamiya. He showed me their catalog and they've got some neat stuff in there - beyond the sci-fi kits we are talking about here. All that takes time and effort to manage...


I really like their 1:18 Gee Bee racer ... just too bad it's a prepaint as I want to do it up in Rocketeer livery. I know I can remove the paint, it's just a matter of figuring out the best way to do it without damaging the kit.

But back to the Ark - on the CultTVman chat room Friday night, Steve "handed" me a great idea for an etch set for the ark. I'll be working on it as soon the kit arrives. More details to come ...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I can't wait for this kit! :wave:
I Love this movie and always thought it should be made as a kit! Nice - Very Nice!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought I'd put up the cover of the original book that the movie version of When Worlds Collide was based on. The Space Ark is quite different. I think it would make an interesting modelling subject as well.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Pegasus(or somebody!) should do a POTA Icarus for pete's sake. This is one of the few ships from Sci-fi that we don't have in styrene!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

GKvfx said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it may have gotten buried - I built a test shot of the WWC Ark kit for the latest issue of SF&FM (which should be out by the end of the month as well). Here's a sneak peek -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Did you augment the foliage or is that painted stock? Can't wait to see this kit. I think I'll pop in the DVD now just for fun.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This kit looks great, and it's how the site appears in the movie.

But my technical beef with the realism factor would be that there really shouldn't be any vegetation growth around the entire launch rail, as this was a major construction site, less than a year old.

The land would have been cleared first to make way for all the equipment and not enough time would have passed to account for that amount of growth.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Sounds like the perfect opportunity for people to come up with a custom base to me!

Scott


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The vegetation does give it a sense of scale though. Looking at the production photos you are quite right, there isn't a lot of vegetation near the track. 

In terms of customising the base I am thinking of making it slope either up or down to make it more dynamic and having the Ark off centre. I think there will be a lot of custom bases modeled for this kit!


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> I thought I'd put up the cover of the original book that the movie version of When Worlds Collide was based on. The Space Ark is quite different. I think it would make an interesting modelling subject as well.


That art made one of the Terran Trade Authority books


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am waiting for the first aftermarket kit of the incomplete hull sections and construction equipment. There are so many ways to display this vessl, including in flight and landing dios...

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I am waiting for the first aftermarket kit of the incomplete hull sections and construction equipment. There are so many ways to display this vessl, including in flight and landing dios...


Unfortunately I won't have access to the kit before it's launched, but there will be an under-construction photoetch set available ASAP after I get my kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> Unfortunately I won't have access to the kit before it's launched, but there will be an under-construction photoetch set available ASAP after I get my kits.


It is good to know what is in the works. I have so many must have kits I cannot afford yet already on store shelves the Ark will be in a long line. If ant kit recently relesaed, an Ark under construction photo etch is a natural.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> The land would have been cleared first to make way for all the equipment and not enough time would have passed to account for that amount of growth.


You haven't seen my Garden! Picked weeds out four weeks back and now there are some so tall they are as tall as the tomato plants!:tongue:

Max Bryant


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> If ant kit recently relesaed, an Ark under construction photo etch is a natural.


Now, there's an idea!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Or better yet, a giant Woody Woodpecker


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Now, there's an idea!


You son of a gun, you went and made me smile.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Now Richard, that's just funny. Why do you think I always use the "preview" button, before I submit a post?

scotpens: That's gonna go down as a classic.

:lol:

"Them!, Them!" 
Oh, who cares? They'll be gone when Bellus hits.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - got the word from CultTVMan (Steve) website to go ahead and pay for the Ark now. So I did. Should get it next week! SWEET!!!! :thumbsup: And yet another kit to do! Time, Time - oh where do I find all the time I need to do them?

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking forward to this. Are the engines on the rocket sled hollow? Big enough for maybe a 3mm LED? This will be fun to light. Looks like lots of room to run wires thru the sled, down a pylon, and into the base.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I started mine about 5 hours ago, and it's almost ready for painting. This is a fun kit to put together. No major issues and it's almost a snap-tite. I used both Testors (in the black diamond) and Tamiya extra-thin cement and both have worked great. I was able to squeeze out a thin bead of plastic along the fuselage seam with the Tamiya.
There are some small gaps (along the spine/fin and around the wing - fuselage joints) but not difficult to fill in. 

This has been a no stress, no cussing very enjoyable build.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Unfortunately I won't have access to the kit before it's launched, but there will be an under-construction photoetch set available ASAP after I get my kits.


A couple of quick photos of my prototype. The two photos show the two different sets of PE - there's an inner set with the "fuel tanks" and a second, outer, set for the structural ribs.

I'll have the tooling on order Monday ...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I've start on my ship! And it went together nicely. Tomorrow the rails and base. With finishing my Sinbad last week I'm on a roll now!!!! I'll post pic's tomorrow night!
And YES I put the DVD in while I was putting the ship together. Love doing that!:thumbsup:


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

I finished mine, OOTB. I'll probably go back and modify it at some point by adding some ground cover or turning it into a smaller cargo ship (in 1/350, not 1/450). Maybe the astronomers dropped a decimal point somewhere, had a sign error or made a mistake in converting from meters to feet... in any case, Zyra and Bellus went by fairly close and caused a few natural disasters, but the Earth survived with all these high powered rockets and nowhere to go.
The paint is just basic MM non-buffing aluminum. I tried some Rub & Buff and it looked good, but I removed it. The Rub & Buff acted as a plastic polish, leaving a shiny plastic.

The base was painted with Apple Barrel Sandstone, and before it dried, I went over it with some sepia ink. Then I used some Tamiya weathering compounds to add color (sort of a "desert varnish"). The base was painted in Vallejo gray and some Tamiya metallic weathering compound was rubbed along the rails. The nameplate is just Rub N Buff Gold on the letters, which were masked with a liquid masking compound, then it was sprayed with MM gunmetal. It looks OK for just a test of the idea.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I like it! I have to pick up one of these.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice, I like it. Just wish I had one.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build, it is plain but maybe that should be just plain cool! Me and the wife watched the movie last weekend, first time for both of us, and really enjoyed it. I didn't know there would be a central romantic theme between the "hero" and the scientist daughter. The guy I guess was the stereotypical pilot/playboy type of the era. And it should have gotten a PG rating, everyone was smoking! But it was still a fun film and particularly for its' era. I have the kit also and should do it fairly soon. I recently finished the Pegasus Martian and it was a well done kit so expect this one to be as well.

Bob K.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Need to make a trip to the hobby store! thanx for the pix.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

rkoenn said:


> ...And it should have gotten a PG rating, everyone was smoking!


Virtually all films from that period - and much early TV featured people smoking. DS-9's episode 'Little Green Men' captured that rather well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Green_Men_(Star_Trek:_Deep_Space_Nine)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Joe Brown said:


> Virtually all films from that period - and much early TV featured people smoking. DS-9's episode 'Little Green Men' captured that rather well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Green_Men_(Star_Trek:_Deep_Space_Nine)


I knew that, I was making a joke. I was born in the early 50s and my mom smoked all her life. I know that in that time frame many people smoked. I also remember seeing that episode of DS9 fairly recently as me and the wife have been viewing the entire series on DVD and are about to complete season 6. But oddly I had never seen When Worlds Collide until last weekend even though I have seen most of the other scifi films of the era. DVDs have made it great getting to see geeky movies I either never saw or want to view once again after not seeing them for so many years.

Bob K.


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

I totally agree on the smoking thing. I recently watched the movie "Dive Bomber"
with Errol Flynn and Fred MacMurray. A character would walk into a scene, and IMMEDIATELY pull one out and light up and/or offer one to the other guy. There was even a subplot regarding a guys cigarette case. Errol played a doctor, and all the doctors smoked! It kind of stopped the show, if you know what I mean. I wonder if anyone has ever written a book about the tobacco industry and Hollywood. It would be a pretty interesting read.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Hey rkoenn! I was fairly certain that you already understood that, based on age-context remarks in other postings of yours over time. But I often get unpleasant surprises when I assume things, so I try not to, too often...:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

moonbus01 said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever written a book about the tobacco industry and Hollywood. It would be a pretty interesting read.


Here ya go, Not a book exactlly but.......................
http://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/11/suppl_1/i81.full
-Jim


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

JGG1701, My dad was in the military, and he said they got free smokes in their rations. I guess I'm off topic....I'm done.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is my version of the Space Ark kit. Still have to glue down and weather the track/pylons and add the flames to the rockets.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I ran across this, at CultTVman. She's part of Bob Burns' collection.









More of the collection here.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's so sad the condition it's in. It got one restoration a while back, but then went to hell again (the condition it's in now) - I understand it's going to be restored again to its former glory.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

But its neat that is still around.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Too true ... AND that there are people passionate enough to do the restoration to make it as close to its original glory.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

As long as it doesn't end up with heavy grid lines and excessive weathering in the process.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

The Mariecki space ark?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Woo-hoo:woohoo:, stopped by the local hobby shop today, and they had one. Now it is mine. This thing looks so complicated that I may have to study the instructions for a while. While studying, I have some questions for those of y'all who have built yours:

The finish is very smooth, I don't want to sand any more than I have too. There are what appear to be some "sink divots" at the rear attachment pins, How noticeable are they after painting?

I cannot really tell from y'alls pictures, are the engraved panel and separation lines to deep?

I'm going to use buffing metalizer, the paint will be real thin.

Never noticed the lower vertical stabilizer before. I thought it was neat the way it fit into the grove in the track. Then I noticed the horizontal stabilizer covers it, oh well. Maybe a track guide below the lower stabilizer.

After reading about Pegasus' excellent replacement policy, I wonder if they would get wise if I requested another track...14 times:jest:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It is a neat, simple kit, isn't it?

I haven't noticed any sink divots on the body of the ARk itself. There are a few on the track.

IMHO The panel lines are pretty shallow, you hardly notice them after painting with Tamiya Flat Aluminium.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Cozmo,

OK, let me double-check ... you had to refer to the instructions? Please tell me you are joking - that's the most amazingly simple kit to put together I've seen in ages. There are like 7 pieces for the ship 

I think the very few panel areas are about right. Maybe a *shade* heavy, but anything less and you'd never see it.

For the sink marks you've encountered, I'd hand paint them with some globbed on Tamiya surface primer (my own preference over Mr. Surfacer) and then sand it down flush.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

You can see the dimples in the ship easily under the silver paint. Metallic paint shows all flaws great. I filled mine with a tiny drop of superglue set with zip-kicker and sanded almost immediately until I could not feel it. (If you can feel it- you'll see it in the paint) I filled the small seam that is under the vertical stabilizer (Tail) on one side with several layers of thinned white glue. This is an exceptionally fine-fitting kit. The seams are almost invisible if properly put together. Good Luck.:wave:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like a great kit.
Thanks for the link to the BB collection which raises a question - is there any kind of plan in place to preserve all this so it doesn't go the same way as the Forry collection?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I started mine yesterday, The fit is fantastic! So far This is a really well engineered kit. I love the Vac formed base.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Me, joke about instructions? Never.:jest:

I have never used metalizer paints before. I know it needs to be sealed, but can you use dull coat without spoiling the effect?

The stainless steel I used looks nice, but a little on the shiny side. I think I will go with Frank here and have this be a different Space Ark than the one in the movie.

And did y'all use the spike that came with the kit? Or substitute a pin, or needle?
I guess I should add the pictures of my progress










I liked the track base, but not the terrain. This only added 9" to the overall length of the model, but other than sanding and polishing, has been 90% of the work. It is an easy kit, yet well engineered and looks really nice.

I need some period vehicles to go with it now.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome base- when did you get the crane? I could not find the nose probe in my kit. I used a needle. As for the sealer- it will dull the shine. Try airbrushing ALCLAD paints for the best finish ever, and tough as nails. Me- I used VALSPAR brushed nickle in the spraycan from Lowe's. It gives a great finish and shows no fingerprints from handling. It has a satin finish and really looks good for the scale. I applied several coats- lightly sanding with 1500 grit sandpaper, wet, between coats. I could have skipped this if I had not used a primer. The primer added texture the original plastic didn't have. I used Krylon primer as always to be sure my seams had been correctly addressed- but if I build another, I'll try using silver as my primer.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

As for the fate of Bob Burn's collection. I had been trying for some time to get a movie museum here and had been talking spoken to Bob several times about securing a permanent spoke for his collection. When it finally looked as if I could make the building happen I called Bob and he told me that he had worked a deal with Peter Jackson about the final arrangements of a museum that would display his props when he is gone. I don't think they will all go off to New Zealand automatically though. Bob wants to make sure that his collection and widow would be cared for.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks,



nautilusnut said:


> when did you get the crane?


I got it decades ago and had it laying around until now.

It is part of the Hasagawa 1/700 scale harbor set.

The set is still available:
Tower

I've been wondering about the new spray paints. Happy to hear a good review for modeling purposes.

Too bad about the collection going to New Zealand, but at least it is being taken care of.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I used a needlefor my nose. Worked great. Still working out how to do the flames, trying paper mache at the moment. Need to dry it out before I try painting.


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jay,
That looks fantastic! What did you use for the tiny trains? The crane looks good, too.
I used the kit provided needle (it's white and comes in a separate bag for those having trouble finding it). I painted mine in regular Testors Aluminum non-buffing metalizer. The stuff is pretty strong. You could also use Rub N' Buff wax/paint. It used that to find any remaining seams and to polish the plastic. It would have worked well for most of the kit, although once buffed, it's pretty shiny.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> I used a needlefor my nose. Worked great. Still working out how to do the flames, trying paper mache at the moment. Need to dry it out before I try painting.


Have you considered using steel wool? Take a small piece and twist it into a cigar shape. You can then cut it to fit and even fray the back end to a shape suits the purpose. It is strong enough to hold itself and you can use white glue to fill it in before painting.

Frank, I don't remember where the train came from. Maybe a cake topper or child's toy. Except for the wheels, the cars are very nice. And it looks about the right size. The train has been in a shadow box in the hallway for years.

I have some PE ship fittings laying around somewhere for the railings and fitting out the crane. And ship's masts ought to work out well for more scaffolding.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Steel wool. Now that's a thought. I will give it a go.

BTW I didn't say how good your construction layout is. I remember seeing that Hasagawa dock set years ago but didn't get it because I wasn't building ships at the time. Who would have thought it could have been used for a Space Ark diorama!

Can't wait until you've got the construction site complete.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Cotton wool, soaked in diluted white glue,can be pulled out and shaped, then painted to look like flame. It's what I used on the 3 stooges kit on the torches and I've seen it to good effect on aircraft models. Finescale Modeler magazine ran an article on it some time ago. Ii'' look through my back issues and see if I can find it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got back issues for the last 8 years or so for Finescale so if you can just quote the volume I can look it up as well. I'll prepare some cotton wool and try it as well.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Nov. 2003 issue has my 3 stooges article. One of the very first issues has Carl McLaughlin's model of an ME 163 taking off with it's rocket motor. Carl also modeled the flames with cotton..


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. I'll check and see if I've got the issue. In any case I will give it a try.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

It just needs a little touching up and a dull-coat over the whole thing. I wanted some pictures before I applied the dull-coat in case it didn't turn out so well. I printed up some figures is different scales to see what looked best; 1/350 scale by the blockhouse door, 1/400 scale by the truck and 1/450 beside the gangway.

I never did find any vehicles so I scratch built a couple. They aren't accurate at all, but I was on a roll. And I promised my daughter I wouldn't cut up the train cars, so they have the oversize couplings and odd wheels.

I haven't worked on any terrain since the old Aurora "Anzio" and "Rat Patrol" kits and really don't care for them, but this one was fun and I got to try out some different techniques (texture, shading and using paint to create objects, like the service road)along with experimenting with the title plaque.

Its hard to see the decal that represents the main hatch, but I thought it was pretty important.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's sweet!


----------

